# Ohio River Muskies on the FLY :B



## RIP LIP (Jun 6, 2012)

I paid for a trip through an outfitter in Columbus, but trying to figure out what date I should reserve... Anybody do any Ohio River muskie fishing? Anybody do it on the fly? I was told the last weekend in October was high time. Looking for advice if you have any... Thanks!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Not sure about Ohio river muskies but, October is a good month to catch a lot of big fish everywhere. Low fishing pressure (hunting seasons) and falling water temps put fish on the feed!


----------



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't know what pool your talking about, but the Gallipolis pool has a musky bite that starts in October and usually runs through November. The creek mouths are the place to try. Im usually on Cave Run in Kentucky this time of the year. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Grew up on the river near Steub. and only have caught a small one in many years. Sounds like the dude would make a good snake oil salesman~


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I would consider Piedmont for a musky trip, bout as good as you will find around here. Don't know what pool you are talking about, but I fish a bass club that primarily fishes the river (from Steubenville down to the Marietta pool) so I am on it all the time as well as many of my friends and I personally know of nobody that has caught a musky in the river. Now I know that there are some in there, but the only ones I've ever heard of being caught while being sought after were up by Pittsburgh. I've been to Piedmont bass fishing and caught more musky than bass and I'm pretty sure the state record came out of there.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with a few others.............I have fished the Ohio River for over 30 yrs and have caught 2 Muskies and seen 1 other caught in all that time.Most of my time is spent on the Willow Island,Hannibal,Pike Island and New Cumberland pools. It is quite possible that the pools way south may hold better Muskie fishing than our area does,I've just never heard of anyone guiding for Muskies on the river or even fishing for them for that matter.


----------



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

I have heard that the Little Kanawha River has a pretty good population of musky. It is in the Belleville pool, may want to give it a try.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiodeerslayer (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah id fish piedmont or leesville


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Lake St Clair

the day that i picked was the day affter the durecho went thru---we caught a bunch of 3# smallmouth on fly---heard a few musky jump---the following week one of the guys from the backpakers shop got a 54" musky on fly and a bunch of follows---his gf threw to one and it bit through her smallmouth leader.

its all about the conditions on that day


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

May I ask what pool you ended up fishing?


----------



## westrud (Aug 23, 2012)

I am studying that now. Lost 2 this year, but got several flat heads. On the fly. Had several chase a #2 clouser at Alum Creek, but would not hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

state record did come out of PIEDMONT back in 1972. was caught by JOE LYKONS . it weighed 55LBS & WAS 50 &1/4 INCHES LONG .RECORD STILL STANDS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westrud (Aug 23, 2012)

there is world fly fishing records too.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

I do not know about the main river istself but several Ohio and Scioto tribs hold Muskie. Ohio Tribs, Little Muskingum above Marietta in Ohio. Hughes River above Parkersburg in West Virginia. Scioto Tribs, Sunfish Creek and Scioto Brush all hold Muskie. Not large fish but numbers of fish.


----------

